# Copiah Creek May 5th



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I am putting together a group to go to Copiah Creek on Saturday May 5th. Anybody here that would like to join us is more than welcome. I am still trying to iron out some of the finer details as far as a time to meet and a specific place. We all work for Noble Drilling and trying to get together for this ride once we go home. Once I get all of the details I will post them here. As of right now we are going to be riding Sat and a few of us are planning to spend the night and grill that night. Let me know if you wanna come, I wanna see a big group tear it up on Cinco de Mayo!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Any update on these plans? I could come Saturday evening and camp/cook/ride and then ride Sunday. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got the Brute back up and running. Plans are still on for the 5th. I am planning for the group to try and meet up around 10 am. All are welcome to join. Come on out, the bigger the group the bigger the fun!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Loaded up and about to roll out for Copiah...Its gonna be a good weekend


----------



## Cathy Wilson (May 4, 2012)

Wish we would have joined sooner. That sounds like fun! Dang yall have some huge 4 wheelers! AWESOME!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well had a great time out at CCC today. Got a short movie loading now and will post soon.


----------

